# 2013 F150 5.0 plow



## ASGM (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi, Guys this is my first posting so sorry if I mess something up. I have a 2013 F150 with the 5.0 with electronic power steering and want to put a western HTS on it. Western and Ford say you can't put one on because of the electronic power steering system, and the plow drawing to much power from it. I want to put a second battery on the truck with a battery isolator to run just the plow and to keep the truck charging system and the plow separate. I know it would probably void the warranty on the truck, but I was wondering what you guys though. thanks!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

ASGM;1845761 said:


> Hi, Guys this is my first posting so sorry if I mess something up. I have a 2013 F150 with the 5.0 with electronic power steering and want to put a western HTS on it. Western and Ford say you can't put one on because of the electronic power steering system, and the plow drawing to much power from it. I want to put a second battery on the truck with a battery isolator to run just the plow and to keep the truck charging system and the plow separate. I know it would probably void the warranty on the truck, but I was wondering what you guys though. thanks!


Don't think it is matter of electrical load but the extra weight on the steer wheels adding loading to the electronic steering. It is my understanding snoway builds a plow for these trucks. Find Basher he can tell you all about it.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Get a Snoway. It will work with your truck.


----------



## Littlejeep (Apr 13, 2010)

I agree with Harley. Get a Snoway. It wont void the warranty and you can have down pressure with a wireless controller.


----------

